# Dramatic Fight in Xcalak



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

_"Currently, the whole paradise of this place is at risk, because nature has turned Xcalak into a disaster area, due to the massive presence of sargasso."_

_"We are desperate, it is an endless problem, it is a disaster area,"_...

_"...for 30 days there have been neither visitors nor productive fishing."_

_"...it is that the desperation that is felt is due to the lack of resources and economic circuit, since Xcalak could well be taken as an example of what could happen in the future in other Quintana Roo destinations..."_

https://www.poresto.net/2019/06/08/dramatica-lucha-en-xcalak/


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad there is no climate change...LOL


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wait till this hits the beach:

https://inhabitat.com/shocking-caribbean-photos-reveal-a-sea-of-plastic-and-styrofoam/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

what a nightare.. We saw Xcalak for the first tme after a hurricane and the garbage on the coast there was unreal.. yes all that garbage will end up on some coast somewhere.. what a disgrace!


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Glad there is no climate change...LOL


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/1480942-no-money-quintana-roo-beach-rehabilitation-projects.html#post14896926


----------

